# Show us your luxtury Horse Tralier's/Floats



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I like your trailer, it's very clean and well-kept looking!

I don't have a truck or trailer (yet), but am subscribing to see everyone else's!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok tomorrow when I am home I will take a picture of my float (love that term, sounds so much more classy than trailer). Got it brand new for Mother's day. My 1st brand new float with all of the important features I wanted, my husband did good.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Picture of my old one, sold it to the first person who called & looked at it. Even though I took down all my advertising, I am still getting calls on it. Is there a used horsetrailer shortage?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Just subbing, I don't have a trailer. I like the trailers so far.  I wish I had a picture of my friends gooseneck it is awesome!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is my luxury trailer, well not really that luxurious but 1st time I have ever owned a brand new one with a tackroom. 3 horse slant but I removed the 1st divider & gave the first horse more room. Has the swing out saddlerack which I mentioned I really wanted. My husband bought me this one for Mother's day, he did so well, although I should've mentioned I wanted the enclosed type with the drop down windows but I think those were a tad pricey compared to this one. Was a happy moment when he pulled in the driveway with this the day before Mother's day. Now at a show, I don't have to put mats down inside to change, I can simply close the tackroom door (& lock it if I want), turn on the light. So light hauling this one compared to the older one in my above post. The diesel Ford don't suck up as much fuel either while hauling.


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

I really like your float waresbear it reminds me of Logan floats over here in Australia. Yes this is my first ever brand new float as well so lets keep seeing them! And you can show you trucks as well!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks woodville, I luv your float as well, my first one I ever owned in the 80's was like yours. I could back that thing anywhere & perfectly. I thought I was an expert until I moved on to the larger stock & slant loads, now I suck. I pull with a 3/4 ton lifted Ford diesel longbox, makes the backing up even more difficult for me.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice trailer, waresbear! I don't have pics of mine, unfortunately, but I traded my little stock for one with dressing room this passed Spring. It's just SO much more comfortable (before I had to keep my saddle and all other stuff on back seat of 2-door truck - lots of fun to put it in/take it out).


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's my truck and trailer....2011 2 horse Eclipse trailer pulled by 2004 F150.

Here we are pulled over at a burger king, Starlite wanted to say hi to everyone. She seriously was sucking up all the attention from the people driving by looking at her...

















Dressing room/tack area









That's my trailer - I love it!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice little float. I love those dropdown windows!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Nice trailer, waresbear! I don't have pics of mine, unfortunately, but I traded my little stock for one with dressing room this passed Spring. It's just SO much more comfortable (before I had to keep my saddle and all other stuff on back seat of 2-door truck - lots of fun to put it in/take it out).


Been there, done that, hated it! And try it with a 70 lb silver show saddle with a heavy quilted carrier, was worn out before I even got on the darn horse!


----------



## bellebarrelracer77 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Logan Eventer*

this isnt my real trailer, I dont have any pictures of it. My trailer is greenish/blueish colored (and used) Its a Logan Eventer 2 horse trailer


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

kmdstar, love your trailer.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sooooo jealous of your guys' rigs!! My little Toyota pickup couldn't haul a trailer EMPTY if it wanted to.


----------



## Khemoyian (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is my trailer... We don't really use it to it's full potential, so I wouldn't be sad to see it go. haha. It is a 2 horse slant, 7' wide and 7'6" tall. It also has full living quarters.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice ^^- wouldnt be sad t o see it go? How much


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Khemo, this is the 1st trailer with LQ's that is a bumper pull, that is awesome!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't have a trailer but I do have a lorry,It weighs 7.5 tonsfully loaded, It is a 3 horse herringbone with full living including toilet and shower. It also has External tack lockers.
Pics:
























The sofa folds down into a double bed and in this photo you can just see the door to the loo and shower


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

^^^ want!! =O That is awesome!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

oh my! Faye I love your lorry now that's what I call awesome! must get myself one of those =)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The steering wheel is on the wrong side!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm in the UK so it is on the correct side for me as we drive on the left here.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is ours, please excuse the poop, it was a long drive lol:


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Khemoyian, I love your trailer. I would want one like that for sure!

Faye, how's that thing on gas? Looks like a guzzler! Very cool though!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

faye said:


> I'm in the UK so it is on the correct side for me as we drive on the left here.


Same over here


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Carleen said:


> Faye, how's that thing on gas? Looks like a guzzler! Very cool though!


It is extremely economical for a vehicle that size, infact it is far more economical than mums 4x4 pulling a trailer. It only has a 2.5litre engine. does about 20mpg when fully laden, fuel consumpion is better if it isnt fully loaded.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay, lets face it. We have all had SOMETHING ugly. My first trailer was a white stock/combo trailer. It had a two horse in the front, with an extra area in the back to put one horse. My dad started sanding random parts of it down, and never got to the part where you actually paint the trailer! 
We sold it about 10 minutes after posting the ad (bless you craigslist!), then two days later we emptied my savings account and bought our second trailer, a newer Ponderosa 3 horse slant gooseneck. Nothing too fancy, it has a rear tack, no shortwall, but there is a tack in the front and room for a matteress! I like how I don't have a SINGLE picture of my truck or trailers without a horse in them. So, please excuse Rosie scratching her butt. We haul our trailer with a 2004 Dodge something something something 4X4 (lies...it got stuck in grass once...wtf.)
And the last picture, is our SUPER deluxe INVISIBLE horse trailer. Sassy enjoys it quite a bit.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Okay, lets face it. We have all had SOMETHING ugly.


Nope, I've never had a 2nd hand trailer let alone an ugly one, my first trailer was a new Ifor Williams 505R, then every 3 years we got a new trailer, untill we decided that we wanted a lorry. My first lorry was old and basic, but stood its ground against the newer lorrys, never looked ugly or old. My current lorry is 2nd hand but it certainly aint ugly. I've parkedit next to £200k horse lorrys and it hasnt looked out of place.


----------

